# Preventative Maintenance Lubrication



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

This only seem to fit here in the forums, but anyway, I heard one of my battery car's trucks making noise, so as I was lubricating the wheel axles, it got me thinking, How often should I be doing this on my cars? What kind of schedule of maintenance do you use? once a year, twice a year? I know it will vary on the amount of usage/run times. As im fighting off my bug problem, im still out there running, with 95% of my fleet. This also, brings up the question of engine maintenance as well, How often am I to open the gear boxes? All of mine are still factory grease, Aristo and USAT. Currently I only have Lionel grease on hand, but will be picking up better stuff soon....Plasctic compatiable for sure... Im used to Labelle products, should be good for large scale, right?

Thanks
Greg R.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I lube all my locomotives as soon as I take them out of the box. They may have been lubed at the factory, but I do not take any chances. I keep them in an air conditioned environment when not running, so I only do a check every six months. I keep a card on each so that I know when I last checked them. I also have a schedule to re-charge batteries in my 12 Soundtraxx sound systems so they are always ready to run. My Phoenix systems are also checked by running my locos that are so equipped on stationary rollers.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

How often should I be doing this on my cars? 
I do it when they squeak, or when I remember. Most of the rolling stock gets done about every 5 years (which = every 10 outings of 1 hr each.) Lve steamers more often.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Pete. When a car squeaks. I use graphite powder. It is dry and a drop of oil or some grease can add a medium that could hold some grit. Oil and gear grease are fine for engines, but I think dry lubs are better for cars. Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On plastic journals I use graphite, on metal axles with metal journals, I find a heavy oil works better. 

I use the "gel" greases on gears with great results, it clings to the gears and does not get thrown off as ordinary greases seem to do. 

Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

All great ideas. Thanks. I think I will start index cards or a spreadsheet to start recording the maintenance on each. 
Greg R.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Download "yard office" and try it out... 

You could also use microsoft outlook and make a task for each piece of rolling stock, and then give it a due date, so it will pop to the top of your to do list when due... 

Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, that's kind of cool. I didn't even know something like existed, let alone for free too. 
Thanks Greg. 

Greg R.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice idea, IF it worked! Just downloaded and installed. I try to start the program and get a fatal error message!









Any ideas as to what just occurred Greg? 

I normally download these kinds of files to a "download folder" AND then install. I don't normally just cli


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Be helpful to know operating system... 

Also, yes, download to a directory then install from there... since it works for many people, often a "cleanup" of your computer is in order. 

Clean out old files, clean the registery, turn off AV... standards stuff 

(use CCleaner free version to clean windoze) 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Jun 2013 02:01 PM 
Be helpful to know operating system... 

Also, yes, download to a directory then install from there... since it works for many people, often a "cleanup" of your computer is in order. 

Clean out old files, clean the registery, turn off AV... standards stuff 

(use CCleaner free version to clean windoze) 

Greg 
Greg,

Win XP Pro. AV was ON. As a matter of fact, I used CCleaner JUST before the install. I'll try again because it looks like a "sweet" program!









Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It doesn't happen often, but I'd look to see if it created an install directory under "programs" and if so, delete that directory. 

Then I'd do a disk sweep and a registry clean in ccleaner 

Then I'd disable the AV (most will allow you) 

Then I'd try the reinstall... 

Let us know how it goes. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Jun 2013 12:34 PM 
It doesn't happen often, but I'd look to see if it created an install directory under "programs" and if so, delete that directory. 

Then I'd do a disk sweep and a registry clean in ccleaner 

Then I'd disable the AV (most will allow you) 

Then I'd try the reinstall... 

Let us know how it goes. 

Greg Greg,

I did EVERYTHING you suggested and this afternoon, I tried a re-install. Same warning as before. here's the message i got:

(First dialog box) Error locating config file--bad path?

(second dialog box) Program Error.
! Microsoft Visual FoxPro has encountered a problem and needs to close.

(third dialog box) Fatal Error: Exception [email protected]/07/13 03:01:31 PM. Error log file:C:\Program files\Common files\Microsoft Shared\VFP\vfp9rerr.log

Does this help?


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I just downloaded it and had no issues.......Was real quick too. Just gave my son the task of filling it in, now that school is out for the summer for him..... 
Greg R.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iaviksfan on 07 Jun 2013 04:48 PM 
I just downloaded it and had no issues.......Was real quick too. Just gave my son the task of filling it in, now that school is out for the summer for him..... 
Greg R. Greg R.,

OS? Other computer stats? Happy to hear it worked for you.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

OS: Windows 7, 64 bit, HP laptop, 2 GHz, 4GHz ram. I ran it right from the site, rather than save it. 
Greg R.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

I downloaded it yesterday and it opens up and runs. Very interesting program, lot of info can be included. Going to have to play with it some more.

My Computer setup is

Type: Desktop
OS: Windows 8 Pro
Processor: Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
RAM: 8GB

System Type: 64 bit 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK Gary, sounds like you have a problem with your computer, since this software works on XP fine. 

At this point, I'd be doing all the windows updates, including the appropriate optional ones. 

Re-download the file... put it in a subdirectory where nothing else is. 

If you still have problems you need professional help most likely. 

I assume you have done a malware scan and gone in and look for inappropriate programs loaded? If you find some questionable ones, uninstall them.

Be sure to do the ccleaner "ritual" again... reboot, etc.

If I was not in personal overload, I'd try to give you a hand 'electronically' but I'm behind the power curve, I've had 4 of my friends queued up for a couple weeks now...


Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Jun 2013 07:13 PM 
OK Gary, sounds like you have a problem with your computer, since this software works on XP fine. 

At this point, I'd be doing all the windows updates, including the appropriate optional ones. 

Re-download the file... put it in a subdirectory where nothing else is. 

If you still have problems you need professional help most likely. 

I assume you have done a malware scan and gone in and look for inappropriate programs loaded? If you find some questionable ones, uninstall them.

Be sure to do the ccleaner "ritual" again... reboot, etc.

If I was not in personal overload, I'd try to give you a hand 'electronically' but I'm behind the power curve, I've had 4 of my friends queued up for a couple weeks now...


Regards, Greg No problem Greg. I did all the normal trouble-shooting.....ran Malwarebytes. I ran CCleaner. Run AVG every other day...FULL scan. I have some programs I have downloaded, but NEVER used. They are mostly programs for converting videos from my Android to my computer. Another is Google Drive for downloading my son-in-laws pictures he sends me. I'll go through my list of programs in ADD/REMOVE in Control Panel and see what I can find. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, let me think more on it.... run windows update and look at the optional updates... install everything that 

Make sure that windows live essentials has not crept into your computer unnanounced. 

Make sure windows defender is not installed. 

I'll try to think of more stuff. 

Visual foxpro was pretty much abandoned in 2007.... 

is it installed in your computer? 

read this: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/vfoxpro/bb190225.aspx 

I don't think it's in the software, but maybe it is... foxpro is an old database product bought by microsloth... then abandoned once they converted everyone to access and sql. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Jun 2013 07:51 PM 
Yeah, let me think more on it.... run windows update and look at the optional updates... install everything that 

Make sure that windows live essentials has not crept into your computer unnanounced. 

Make sure windows defender is not installed. 

I'll try to think of more stuff. 

Visual foxpro was pretty much abandoned in 2007.... 

is it installed in your computer? 

read this: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/vfoxpro/bb190225.aspx 

I don't think it's in the software, but maybe it is... foxpro is an old database product bought by microsloth... then abandoned once they converted everyone to access and sql. 

Greg Actually I DID find an empty folder tucked into My Documents and settings/Gary/Application Data/Microsoft. Called Visual FoxPro9. But it is empty. The folder was modified yesterday, 6/6/2013, when I first tried to use YardOffice, after the installation. Can I just delete that particular folder? I also searched for Windows Defender and found it in the same area as Visual FoxPro9.......My Documents and settings/Gary/Application Data/Microsoft. But again, the folder shows 0 bytes empty.
When I run Windows Update, the ONLY software Microsoft wants me to download is Live Essentials AND have have avoided installing that for years!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah, I'd do that, although that would seem to indicate a failed installation, and that the program uses foxpro.... 

Did you get the latest version right from the yard office web site? 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Jun 2013 09:56 PM 
yeah, I'd do that, although that would seem to indicate a failed installation, and that the program uses foxpro.... 

Did you get the latest version right from the yard office web site? 

Greg Yes, I did. I downloaded the FREE version. Maybe I should have gone to the upgraded version at $27....use it for 30 days and then pay if you like it. Maybe that's where the difference is.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... they should have been built from the same base.... any luck with any of the optional windows updates? 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Jun 2013 10:11 PM 
Hmm... they should have been built from the same base.... any luck with any of the optional windows updates? 

Greg No luck with any NEW updates. I am up-to-date EXCEPT for Live Essentials.


----------

